# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  Молекула йода может считать быстрее компьютера

## Irina

*Проводя исследования в области квантовых вычислений, японские ученые обнаружили, что молекула йода может работать намного быстрее большинства современных компьютеров. В качестве эксперимента ученые заставили молекулу произвести расчет дискретного преобразования Фурье, широко применяемого для анализа цифровых сигналов, сообщает Mobile Device.
*
На демонстрации технологии эта молекула действительно проявила себя наилучшим образом. Проблема состоит лишь в том, что управление столь малыми телами пока является слишком сложным и дорогим удовольствием. И потому еще долгие годы мы будем вынуждены пользоваться традиционными вычислительными системами.

А ученым останется сделать еще пару сотен сопутствующих открытий, которые позволят упростить данный процесс — и тогда молекулярное вычисление станет реальностью даже на бытовом уровне.

Ранее ученые из Мичиганского технологического университета, а также японских национальных институтов материаловедения и информационных и коммуникационных технологий доказали, что эффективное распределение химических связей, их влияние на проводимость образца в разных точках и переключение состояний отдельных атомов вполне можно использовать как основу вычислительной системы. Исследователям удалось построить работоспособный прототип молекулярного компьютера с массовым параллелизмом.

Новая система способна одновременно менять и считывать состояние около 300 бит. По своему принципу такой процессор больше сходен не с суперкомпьютерами, содержащими множество чипов, а с мозгом, в котором гигантское число связей между миллиардами нейронов обеспечивают параллелизм, какой кремниевым монстрам и не снился.

----------

